# Sandblasting Traps



## dozer (Jan 9, 2009)

Would it hurt the coilspring tension to sandblast some old traps and will they take dye with a rough sandblasted finish or do I have to let them rust a bit?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you should be ok. Just don't hold it in one spot for long periods of time. It does a very nice job, I've done a few old traps this way.

xdeano


----------

